# Calorie & Carb Counting......



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 27, 2004)

I found this site and thought that it was rather helpful and wanted to share with all you others that want to count but just don't always have the information at hand......hope it will be put to some use.....

http://www.caloriesperhour.com/index.html

Tanis


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 28, 2004)

What a neat site!  Thanks Tanis!!

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 28, 2004)

I kind thought that too....and your welcome!


----------



## ChefMerito (Aug 27, 2004)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I found this site and thought that it was rather helpful and wanted to share with all you others that want to count but just don't always have the information at hand......hope it will be put to some use.....
> 
> http://www.caloriesperhour.com/index.html
> 
> Tanis



That is a cool site!  I hate to thread jack from you, but I think it is an appropriate response, but Chef Merito.com has a section of their website proving that our spices our really good to use when on a protein diet aka No carb diet.  Hopefully this website will supplement yours!

http://www.chefmerito.com/english/protein/default.asp

-Chef Merito


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Chef...>Ain't that what its all about!!!  Thanks for that!


----------

